# Looking for baguette recipes



## Paula (Sep 30, 2005)

I am having a small party tomorrow, and I'd like to serve slices of baguette baked with some goodies. DO you have any great ideas?

My friend told me about great appetizer she was eating , it was baguette with brie cheese served with cold, thick grape sauce. Maybe you will be able to help me with finding a recipe for this sauce

Thank you for your help

PAula


----------



## jkath (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm not sure about the sauce, but I'm bumping your post back up to the top so more folks will see it, Paula. Good luck!


----------



## jennyema (Sep 30, 2005)

Do you want a recipe for the baguettes themselves? They're not so easy, actually ... 

Or for the toppings?  My fav is cheese (whtever I have on hand) mixed with some butter in a food processor.  Spread on slices of baguette and put under the broiler till nice and bubbly.

Slices smeared with goat cheese and topped with chopped olives.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 30, 2005)

Favorite baguette toppings:

Sauteed chopped mushrooms in red wine, butter, garlic, s & p 

Goat cheese, pesto, roasted red pepper

tomato concaisse, basil, red onion, touch of olive oil and balsamic

Roasted red pepper hummus or any kind of hummus

wheel of brie topped with brown sugar and chopped walnuts dotted with butter then heated - serve also with granny smith apples

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][size=+1][font=Verdana,helvetica,arial][size=-1]Crab Dip
8 oz. cream cheese, at room temperature 
6 oz. can crabmeat 
3 T minced green onions 
1 T milk 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. pepper 
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
Pinch of paprika [/size][/font][/size][/font] 

 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][size=+1][font=Verdana,helvetica,arial][size=-1]
Preheat oven to 375°F
In a medium bowl, combine cream cheese, crabmeat, green onions, milk, salt, pepper, and Worcestershire sauce. Stir well. Place mixture in an ovenproof serving dish; sprinkle with a Bake at for about 15 minutes or until thoroughly heated. 

[/size][/font][/size][/font]  [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][size=+1][font=Verdana,helvetica,arial][size=-1]Makes About 2 Cups [/size][/font][/size][/font]


*BLACK OLIVE TEPENADE*

[font=&quot]2 6-oz. cans of pitted black olives
2 anchovy fillets (1/2 can)
3 cloves of garlic
2 TBS sun-dried tomatoes packed in oil
1/8 tsp. salt
Freshly ground pepper
Ground bay leaf
Baguette slices
Olive oil[/font]



   [font=&quot]Combine first 5 ingredients in a food processor, and pulse gently several times to a textured paste or spread. Remove from processor, and put in a bowl. Let stand overnight, or at least 4 to 6 hours for flavors to blend. Season with pepper and ground bay leaf to taste. Dip baguette slices in olive oil and toast. Serve olive mixture on baguette slices. Wonderful as an appetizer or to accompany soup and a salad.[/font]


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 30, 2005)

Classic Bruschetta would be a foolproof hit... just brush some good extra virgine olive oil over the hot toasted baguette slices, sprinkle toasted garlic bits, then pile it with chopped ripe (but relatively firm) tomatoes, then sprinkle on fresh basil leaves, s & p....

Another one of my favourite is sauteed mushrooms and smoked scamorza cheese... you can either cook the scamorza with mushrooms and top the baguette hot, or toast the cheese in the oven with bread.

One extremely simple but tasty choice, my favourite munchie, is brush some evoo, then sprinkle generously grated parmigiano then broil it until golden ....

Smoked salmon, avocado and robiola (or some other fresh soft cheese) anda dash of white pepper and lemon juice...

Any kind of cheese are excellent... camambert, brie, quark etc. just as is... baguettes are so good with so many things, don't be afraid of experimenting with new companions!


----------



## Paula (Sep 30, 2005)

yum , these ideas sound soooo good!!!!!!!!!!- yum

I love with cheese on top , I think I may try camambert . Kitchenelf, crab meat sounds delicious I will definiately try it - however, tomorrow I am also making seafood paella , so I am afraid it would be little too much of sea - animals


----------



## Christygirl (Sep 30, 2005)

Mmmmm, I'm a cheese kinda gal myself... but here is a grape sauce I found for you... 

1/8 tsp crushed garlic
2 cups cubed mango
1 tsp chopped onion
3 tsp brown sugar
1/4 cup vinegar
1 tsp lime juice
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp ground ginger
1/4 tsp cloves
1/4 tsp fresh ground pepper
1/4 cup red seedless grapes - quartered
1/4 cup red bell pepper - finely chopped
1/4 Cup Merlot Wine
1/8 Cup Port Wine
1/4 Bunch Crushed Seedless Red Grapes
Procedure:  ​*Put garlic, mangoes, onion, sugar, vinegar and lime juice in a sauce pan and simmer for 10 minutes. Add remaining ingredients and cook until the fruit is soft, about 10 minutes. Stopping here will yield Mango Chutney, and you would chill for 24 hours.  For the brie sauce, you would add the grapes, merlot and port wine and simmer for 2 more minutes.  The port wine adds a characteristic flavor to the sauce, whereas the merlot helps thin the sauce without flavor loss and removes some of the oversweet characteristics of the port wine and fruit.  
*


----------

